# Meguiar's Generic Spray Bottle



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Do you have a picture of the Meguiar's Generic Spray Bottle part no M9911?

If not, is there any chance you could take a pic of one please?

Do these come already with a standard spray head?

If they do come with a standard spray head is there any chance of upgrading these to foaming spray heads instead?

I'm really tempted to add 5 of these to my next order, if they are right.:thumb: 

Thanks mate:wave:


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

seconded!


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 6, 2006)

thirded - hmmm may be GB potential??


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

look at the guys photos in my collection section (the newest thread):thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=166791#post166791


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

They look different from mine ones.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

those are the generic ones i got from ADS last year:thumb:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

these?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

yep :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

have just orderd one from C&S


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Im not onto the megs one, i much prefer the size of the autosmart ones


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

CK888 said:


> They look different from mine ones.


That's one of the bits that I am trying to confirm CK.

The 'new' ones has the raised neck section, the old ones don't:thumb:

They do look smart.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I've thought of something else while I'm in 'questions for Johnnyopolis' mode. -

A couple of months ago, C&S did a promotion where you gave away MF's (rather bloody good ones too:thumb: ) if you spent over 'X' amount of £'s. I managed to get a couple.

What were these MF's, and do you have any to purchase in your store:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Bored today steve yeh lol


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

yes stevie, why are you online during the day? usually ur a night hawk!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Bored today steve yeh lol


Not at all Grizz:wave:

I reckon my detail kit will benefit from the addition of a few new bottles, so they all look the same. Instead of the mismatch of bottles I cart round now.

I guess that I could just pick up the phone and ring, but thought that this medium may be quicker for John, cos I know he's a busy chap:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> yes stevie, why are you online during the day? usually ur a night hawk!


Today's one of the few days for the past two months that I'm office bound. I'm pretending to work.:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Not at all Grizz:wave:
> 
> I reckon my detail kit will benefit from the addition of a few new bottles, so they all look the same. Instead of the mismatch of bottles I cart round now.
> 
> I guess that I could just pick up the phone and ring, but thought that this medium may be quicker for John, cos I know he's a busy chap:thumb:


:thumb:

valid point am going update if you like my bottles to the megs ones they look far better as well :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

There you go 

Sorry been in a meeting all day.....


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers Johnny:thumb: 

Small order just placed mate, just the essentials.:lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Your company secretary is not going to be happy! :lol:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Your company secretary is not going to be happy! :lol:


I don't think both John or the delivery driver will be happy this time.

Remember it's bend your knees, keep your back straight:lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> I don't think both John or the delivery driver will be happy this time.
> 
> Remember it's bend your knees, keep your back straight:lol:


Thanks Steve 

Ill let Kev know that he needs to bend from the knees!!

Johnny


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

They're handy bottles Steve - oldest in my collection now and still going strong :thumb: 

Cheapies are all well & good but they simply don't take the abuse like generic ones - good job Zymol don't make spray bottles......


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Woopsie!! I missed this one.... 

They were the Pakshak ultra microfibres.

I will need to go and look but i dont think we have any in stock now.

Get back to you.

Johnny



L200 Steve said:


> I've thought of something else while I'm in 'questions for Johnnyopolis' mode. -
> 
> A couple of months ago, C&S did a promotion where you gave away MF's (rather bloody good ones too:thumb: ) if you spent over 'X' amount of £'s. I managed to get a couple.
> 
> What were these MF's, and do you have any to purchase in your store:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Woopsie!! I missed this one....
> 
> They were the Pakshak ultra microfibres.
> 
> ...


Thanks John.

I like these towels.

I *might* be looking at pensioning off my Meguiar's MF's, and these would be ideal replacements:thumb:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

For rubbing off polish i find the Meguiars MF's hard to beat. But love the blue plush ones that david @ carwashnwax does or the orange poorboys ones.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Johnny, the order arrived safe n sound mate:thumb:



Neil_S said:


> Your company secretary is not going to be happy! :lol:


She seemed quite happy about it for some reason:lol: :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

^^thats cheating:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

well what did u get stevo


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Go Julie:thumb: :thumb: :lol: .

You even bought a fork lift truck:doublesho :thumb:

Sam says looks like your havin loads of fun up there:wave: :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> well what did u get stevo


Gallons - 
Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner
Meguiar's Super Degreaser
Meguiar's Wheel Brightener
Meguiars Hyper Wash
Meguiar's Last Touch
Meguiar's Hyper Dressing.

5 x Meguiar's Generic Spray Bottles M9911
5 x Meguiar's Foaming Trigger Sprays
3 x Meguiar's Chem Res Trigger Sprays.

I put my hand up to forgetting to order 2 x Wheel Brightener bottles to go with the WB, Doh:wall: 

It looks like someones putting a plan together:thumb:

Runs off to order the Wheel Brightener bottles from John.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Ant GTI-6 said:


> Go Julie:thumb: :thumb: :lol: .
> 
> You even bought a fork lift truck:doublesho :thumb:
> 
> Sam says looks like your havin loads of fun up there:wave: :thumb:


You know me fella, we like having a laugh up here in Leeds:thumb:

Big hi to Sam:wave:


----------

